# botanical help



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The day of the kindle meet up in DC, Susan and I saw this plant outside Union Station. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

_Nobody?? _

Gotta bump this so more people see it... c'mon, don't we have any botanists here?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I showed your pic to my husband, he thinks it _might_ be Chionanthus retusus (Chinese Fringe Tree).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looked it up... there are lots of different Chionanthus varieties, and two of them are deciduous (which this one probably was, based on how it looked a month ago)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chionanthus

and one of those grows well in this area

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chionanthus_virginicus

What do you think, scarlet? Is that it? The leaves look right, the size matches....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yup, it's a chionanthus, I'd say.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great.  Thank you, Pidgeon and MrPidgeon.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Great. Thank you, Pidgeon and MrPidgeon.


Just wanted to second the thanks to the Pidgeon family.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

"MrPidgeon"? That's going to go over well.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I thought maybe it was a Triffid.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I thought maybe it was a Triffid.


No, I would have recognized a Triffid.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> No, I would have recognized a Triffid.


It probably would have recognized _you_.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It probably would have recognized _you_.


*giggle*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> "MrPidgeon"? That's going to go over well.


Okay, change that to "Thank you, O Grand Botanical Pooh-Bah."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Okay, change that to "Thank you, O Grand Botanical Pooh-Bah."


*giggle squared*


----------

